
Will we prefer to touch each other via haptics-enabled avatars, post-pandemic? - Kroeler
https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2020/04/real-touch-avatars-jacki-morie-xprize.html
======
vanniv
Betteridge's Law of Headlines is once again correct: no.

